# Is this repairable? (Fractal Define R3)



## vychytraly (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello guys, I got a very good offer to buy a used Fractal Define R3 Black Pearl case (in Slovakia it costs about 110€) for a very good price (50€) but it has a little hole on the top, I just want to ask you if you think is this hole repairable.


----------



## LGV (Jul 29, 2012)

Its very hard to see
its just bent in?
Then I say yes, 
1 take off front panel.
2. get two small hammer
3. place one "flat" side ( top) may need a cloth to cover thet hammer , ( hold in there tight)
4. small hits from inner side 

may put some cloth on floor to order to protect it from scratches


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 29, 2012)

if its just bent, should be easy to fix by hammering it out. If a chunk of metal is missing, then no, not really.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 29, 2012)

If its a hole I would fill it with JB Weld (or similar filler), sand it, mask off the area, and hit it with a little paint. Cheap solution.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2012)

Hammer and cloth knock that bitch out.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2012)

Or not worry about it as you will probably be the only one who sees it.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 29, 2012)

hmmm and do you think that I would get a hammer in there? would there be enough place? Wouldnt the Optical Drive Bays block the acces there?

and there are 2 more broken things on this case... There are just cosmetic. Im still thinking if it worths for 50€. But the rest of the case looks like a new.











Thank you for your advices I really appreciate it


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 29, 2012)

oh and yes it isnt a hole it is bent, sorry


----------



## Frick (Jul 29, 2012)

Is it the newer one with USB3? Worth it anyway I think, for you at least. They are about €70 new here (with USB3) but if they are €110 where you live I'd say go for it. It's a very nice case.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm Im not sure, I just have these photos of front panel I attached  Nut on the pic it looks like USB 2.0

and with all these fractures it is a real FRACTAL 

but do you think that this broken "thing" on the front fan doors is not necessary to close them properly?

but this case is being sold without fans... and does not have insurance  I dont know if I should go for it...


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 29, 2012)

so the seller confirmed, there is USB 2.0 on the front panel


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd say just leave it, it's aesthetic after all.

If you really want rid of it get some epoxy putty and fill the dent in with that.

Sand it down and then paint it.






Stuff is awesome.



*edit* No fans? I wouldn't bother with it then lol The missing fans is why it's so cheap if you consider each fan included in the case is up to 10 euros each.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 29, 2012)

but arent these broken things on the case (broken front panel on the bottom, broken the "thing" which is meant for closing on the front fan doors, bent on the top side) as bad? Do you think it worths the price?


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2012)

Offer 40 due to the missing fans (originally came with two).... are all of the other pieces coming with the case (screws, fittings, fan controller, etc...)?

Fractal's are great cases. I have a Define Mini and the build quality is outstanding!!!


----------



## LGV (Jul 29, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> hmmm and do you think that I would get a hammer in there? would there be enough place?



You have to take off the whole front panel to able to access.

I can weld and replace bits of plastic, I can do it, got the staff too.
 Would cost you a bit, and you need knowledge about all diff plastic material too.
I say not worth to touch it.  

The deal you made is fantastic, dont worry,forget it, go to sleep.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 29, 2012)

doesnt seem worth it

$110 in your area

$50 + 20 for fans = $70 then pay $20 or so to get jbweld some paint etc that you needs your now at $90 to repair that broken case and get fans,

so no not worth it.


----------



## vychytraly (Jul 29, 2012)

I dont count 20€ for repairing, it is bent, I would try to do it on my own, but the price for fans is too big you are right


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 6, 2012)

Finally I got an offer to buy Corsair Carbridge Series 500R White with 3 120mm fans and 1 200mm side fan, with year warranty and non used for 50€. So I bought that one. 

But now I have got dillema how to set the fans in that case.

I have 

2x 120mm Noctua 1200RPM for intake outtake
1x 120mm Noctua 700RPM for intake outtake
Noctua NH-D14 on the CPU

and in the case will be

1x 120mm (i dont know RPM) fan
2x 120mm (i dont know RPM) LED fans
1x 200mm (i dont know RPM) side fan

so I think that the best setup will be

2 1200 RPM noctuas on the top
700 RPM Noctua on the bottom
LED fans on the front
120mm corsair fan rear outtake
and i will not use 200mm fan, or should I?

Do you think it is the best option to put it this way?


----------



## LGV (Aug 6, 2012)

I think the intake should be higher then out, just a bit. 

just try the setup what you think, see the temps and noise, then change the set up.
make note of all .
post it here the results, curious.


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 6, 2012)

ok I will, but im nearly decided that I will put the fans the way I described  I hope that GPU will have lower temps (now hitting 86C without OC)


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 6, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> Finally I got an offer to buy Corsair Carbridge Series 500R White with 3 120mm fans and 1 200mm side fan, with year warranty and non used for 50€. So I bought that one.
> 
> But now I have got dillema how to set the fans in that case.
> 
> ...



my question is where in europe you find this kind of case life fractal r3 and carbide r 500 at 50€ where? tell me is an amazing price


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 7, 2012)

at internet jumble sales (bazaars) where people sell things they dont need. I dont buy these sort of things in shops... I also bought there DeathAdder 3.5G + Goliathus Alpha for 30€... Many people dont link this sort of buying, they want just new things, but I have only good experience with buying (non)used things 

But PC parts such as CPU, mobo, GPU, PSU etc. wouldnt I buy from bazaar, cause you dont have any guarantee that it will be working, but if you request many photos of pc case you see if its all right or not...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 7, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> at internet jumble sales (bazaars) where people sell things they dont need. I dont buy these sort of things in shops... I also bought there DeathAdder 3.5G + Goliathus Alpha for 30€... Many people dont link this sort of buying, they want just new things, but I have only good experience with buying (non)used things
> 
> But PC parts such as CPU, mobo, GPU, PSU etc. wouldnt I buy from bazaar, cause you dont have any guarantee that it will be working, but if you request many photos of pc case you see if its all right or not...



i try to find it on google but i dont find nothing , can you please send me the link? thanks xd


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 7, 2012)

bazos.sk

a slovak site


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 17, 2012)

LGV said:


> I think the intake should be higher then out, just a bit.
> 
> just try the setup what you think, see the temps and noise, then change the set up.
> make note of all .
> post it here the results, curious.



So after a little bit testing

Results (Comparison)

New Case (Corsair Carbidge Series 500R Arctic White) - Old Case (Cooler Master Elite 335 Black)

(CPU Cooler = Noctua NH-D14 + stock fans)
(GPU = Sapphire Radeon HD6950 + stock VaporX Chamber Cooler)

CPU Temps

OLD idle +-38 Celsius Degrees
NEW idle +-30 Celsius Degrees

OLD burn +- 64 Celsius Degrees
NEW burn +- 56 Celsius Degrees

GPU Temps

OLD idle +- 50 Celsius Degrees
NEW idle +- 45 Celsius Degrees

OLD burn +- 86-88 Celsius Degrees
NEW burn +- 70-73 Celsius Degrees

Personally Im surprised how much the case influence the heat (Maybe a great effect has got the PSU position (In CM it was in the upper part of the case, now it is in the bottom)

CM Elite 335 fans positions

Front 1x Noctua NF-S12B 1200 RPM intake
Rear 1x Noctua NF-S12B 1200 RPM outtake
Side 1x Cooler Master 700 RPM intake

Corsair 500R fans positions (I think this is the best setup possible)

Front 2x Corsair 1200 RPM LED fans intake
Front 1x Corsair 1200 RPM fan intake
Side 1x Corsair 700 RPM LED fan intake
Bottom 1x Noctua NF-S12B 700 RPM intake
Rear 1x Noctua NF-S12B 1200 RPM outtake
Top 2x Noctua NF-S12B 1200 RPM outtake

I hope that this is the comparison you expected, if not Im sorry, I will add any information on request.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 17, 2012)

i think is the same as me, i have the psu on top , top fans help a lot ,like 2 on the front xd


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 17, 2012)

yes yes I think these are the most helpful fans


----------



## LGV (Aug 17, 2012)

Can I ask you to switch off the new case extra fans? Then do the test?  Thets would be more closer to the comparing the two case.  Thanks!
I got 2 fan only before in my case, the MB was like 65c  ..  put one more in the case, bought  big PSU ( the PSU now never over 30c), the MB went down to 30C . but much noise now.  
So, now I look all case tests, like yours, to determine, what would be the real best, less fun as possible. 
Thanks again!


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmm Im not sure if it is a good idea to turn off noctuas (extra fans), since they are the only outtakes, I put the original Corsair outtake to the front, under the optical drive as an intake

And yes I agree the case now isnt the quitest thing in the room  It is a bit loud but if you get 3-4 metres away you dont hear it

If I were you I would put 2 fans to front (1 to stock place) and second under the optical drive if you have enough place

then I would close the side perforations (holes for fans on the side panel) 

And 1 to rear And 1 to top (also close 1 top perforation)


----------



## LGV (Aug 17, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> If I were you I would put 2 fans to front (1 to stock place) and second under the optical drive if you have enough place


I did exactly like this. No top intake perforations on top, cover the side is make no diff.
Just too loud, temps is great. 
Take out one of the fun no option , this is MSI MB, these series got heat prob with chipsett overheat/burn.

Dont need better PC, no need for upgrade.


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 17, 2012)

Many people are chasing superb pc but often they dont need them, I dont know why, they just need the feeling they have new pc. Its right to rethink if its really necessary to buy a new one.

Many people who have older PCs are able to enjoy them much more, they make them better machines... Its all about (SW/HW) care... PC is like a car


----------



## LGV (Aug 18, 2012)

vychytraly said:


> PC is like a *BIKE*


I corrected  a bit


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm a biker too?  Today I have 44 km on bicycle just returned home


----------



## LGV (Aug 18, 2012)

err, super bike aka honda CBR or something similar


----------



## vychytraly (Aug 18, 2012)

aha  hmm just done driving licence for car but motorcycles were never my cup of coffee, maybe later i will like them more


----------

